# anyoption



## sandokan (22 Feb 2010)

alguien sabe quienes son son estos de *anyopton* y si son de fiar.

sale el banner constantemente en este foro.

gracias.

Binary Options Trading: Forex options, Stock options, Index options & Commodity options - anyoption?
P.S.: ¿qué es una opción binaria?


----------



## bitman (2 Abr 2010)

Una opcion binarias es una opcion de todo o nada. la plataforma de negociacion define un valor para cada activo y el inversor debera escoger si el precio al vencimiento de la opcion sera superior o inferior a dicho a valor. Si el inversor acierta, recibira el valor de su invesrion mas la utilidad que en genral esta entre el 60 y el 80%.

Para ver mas informacion visiten Opciones Binarias: Definición, Tipos, Corredores, Plataformas en línea y más.


----------



## Hipotecator (6 Abr 2010)

bitman dijo:


> Una opcion binarias es una opcion de todo o nada. la plataforma de negociacion define un valor para cada activo y el inversor debera escoger si el precio al vencimiento de la opcion sera superior o inferior a dicho a valor. Si el inversor acierta, recibira el valor de su invesrion mas la utilidad que en genral esta entre el 60 y el 80%.
> 
> Para ver mas informacion visiten Opciones Binarias: Definición, Tipos, Corredores, Plataformas en línea y más.




Vamos que es como jugar a la loteria "binariamente": "tocara" o "no tocara", [1] <=> [0]


----------



## makro (9 Ago 2010)

*Anyoption no es estafa*

Para mi Anyoption no es estafa y se puede ganar dinero, pero es muy estresante, pues se tiene que estar pendiente de los movimientos del mercado financiero para lograr ganancias. Actualmente yo invierto mi dinero en Forexpress - Trader profesional. Inversiones en Forex (divisas, oro, petroleo, bolsa). es una forma segura de obtener un promedio mensual del 30% de ganancias y lo mejor, sin hacer nada, porque allí todo el trabajo lo realizan los expertos. Este mes han logrado más del 23% en menos de 8 días. Tienes tu dinero a la vista, o sea que lo puedes retirar en cualquier momento y tu mismo lo manejas. Puedes ver los resultados de tu inversión en tiempo real. Llevo más de un año con ellos y es buenisimo, a mi me ha ido super bien. Otra ventaja es que puedes hacer dinero sin invertir un solo centimo. Hasta pronto…


----------



## rory (9 Ago 2010)

makro dijo:


> Para mi Anyoption no es estafa y se puede ganar dinero, pero es muy estresante, pues se tiene que estar pendiente de los movimientos del mercado financiero para lograr ganancias. Actualmente yo invierto mi dinero en Forexpress - Trader profesional. Inversiones en Forex (divisas, oro, petroleo, bolsa). es una forma segura de obtener un promedio mensual del 30% de ganancias y lo mejor, sin hacer nada, porque allí todo el trabajo lo realizan los expertos. Este mes han logrado más del 23% en menos de 8 días. Tienes tu dinero a la vista, o sea que lo puedes retirar en cualquier momento y tu mismo lo manejas. Puedes ver los resultados de tu inversión en tiempo real. Llevo más de un año con ellos y es buenisimo, a mi me ha ido super bien. Otra ventaja es que puedes hacer dinero sin invertir un solo centimo. Hasta pronto…



Coño, eso suena a Ponzi que tira para atrás!


----------



## mecpoint (1 Dic 2010)

Publico este comentario SOLO para alertarlos, hace un par de meses comence a usar el sistema de negociacion de Anyoption, y para ser sincero,estuvo todo muy bien hasta hace algunos dias. El punto en cuestion, es que todo va bien mientras pongas plata mediante tarjeta de credito, x ej metes 200 dolares y pedis el reintegro posterior y te lo devuelven pero cuando ganas dolares (pongamosle sumas de 2000, 3000 o 4000 dol., ahi empiezan los problemas !!! te los depositan pero a los dias te empiezan a hacer cargos que no corresponden por 1000, 500, otros 500 y asi sucesivamente, y cuando llamas al call center (ubicado y atendido vaya a saber por quien???) te cuentan que ellos no debitaron nada que es un error de la tarjeta. Obviamente, en este caso MasteCard asegura dando datos concretos sobre el lugar donde se origino el debito (Alemania EN ESTE CASO PUNTUAL)que ANYOPTION (SIN LUGAR A DUDAS, ORIGINO LOS CARGOS FRAUDULENTOS).
Solamente con esto quiero alertarlos, que no pierdan tiempo ni dinero, por favor poniendo nada en este sistema, No es confiable en absoluto, parecia que si, hasta que para probarlos solicite un retiro un poco mas alto Y AHI, EMPEZARON LOS PROBLEMAS. Con todo respeto,vaya a saber quienes estan detras de esta Empresa?? se podria llamarla asi? Financieramente no existe,radicada en Chipre,o sea,amparada por las leyes chipriotas,a quien le vas a reclamar???? a Mandrake!!!!
ME HUBIESE GUSTADO RESEÑAR OTRA COSA,PERO ES LA VERDAD, TIENE UNA PLATAFORMA ESPECTACULAR CON DATOS EN TIEMPO REAL VERACES PERO NO PAGAN Y SI PAGAN ,TE LO DEBITAN A LOS DIAS,O SEA, TE ESTAFAN Y ENCIMA TE DICEN QUE LA CULPA ES DE LA TARJETA. IGUAL LAS TARJETAS SE ESTAN EMPEZANDO A AVIVAR, Y NO PASARA MUCHO TIEMPO HASTA QUE PROHIBAN SU UTILIZACION PARA DEPOSITOS.
EN RESUMEN,ANYOPTION ES UN SCAM, UN FRAUDE,MUY BIEN IMPLEMENTADO, HASTA QUE TE DAS CUENTA,POR FAVOR, NO METAN SU DINERO EN ESTE SISTEMA,ESPERO QUE ESTE ALERTA LES SIRVA!!!!


----------



## sabiduriaonline (8 Feb 2011)

hola, a todos, solo comentarles que yo opero opciones binarias en anyoption y otros sitios y no he tenido problemas retirando fondos... lo que si hay que saber es que a veces se pierde dinero... es cuestion de estar informado de lo que pasa en el mercado, ademas, a mi parecer vale la pena invertir a largo plazo, ya que a corto plazo es mas cuestion de suerte... saludos a todos


----------



## euriborfree (8 Feb 2011)

Mucho pompero en este hilo alabando un sitio que huele muy mal


----------



## Elputodirector (8 Feb 2011)

Hola. Yo opero con esos tios. Hay dias que gano hasta 1000 euros por segundo.

El otro dia, meti 30 euros. Me fui a cagar y cuando volvi tenia 20.000. los volvi a reinvertir pero me llamo mi madre, que me traia un bollycao para merendar. Cuando mire la pantalla despues de hablar con ella tenia 60.000 euros. 

Tanto me gusto que me fui a una tienda Rolex y le pedi el mas caro que tuvieran, uno irrompible, y lo rompi en el acto delante del dependiente, pero no me importo, porque hoy gano otros 60.000 euros por segundo y me compro otro.


----------



## MariscosRecio (21 Sep 2011)

curioso esto del anyoption, esta claro que es pirula total!!!


----------

